# Meet Cheetah & Panther (warning: lots of pictures)



## koobe (Nov 8, 2009)

I should have done this earlier.
Anyway, they are my Cheetah and Panther.










Look at his belly, that is why we name him Cheetah.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Such adorable cats and great pictures! They are so gorgeous!!


----------



## CattiPaws (Aug 19, 2010)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwww:kittyturn


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

Oh my gosh, they are the cutest things ever! Panther looks so like my Ninja. Great names. They must have been fun as babies.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

I love the sparkle of mischievousness in their eyes. It must be fun at your house.


----------



## koobe (Nov 8, 2009)

Hello All, 

Yes! Cheetah and Panther are cute, silly, smart, affectionate and everything.

They were like poster kittens when they were babies. Now they are 1, they lost some silliness and innocence in their face, but they are still so cute.

Okay, more pictures:









The cord holder


----------



## ardubs (Jul 21, 2010)

Oh my gosh..... they are so ADORABLE!!!


----------



## koobe (Nov 8, 2009)

marie73 said:


> Such adorable cats and great pictures! They are so gorgeous!!


Marie73, I have to admit they are gorgeous!
Your cats are very beautiful too, are all of them long-haired?


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Thanks, yes, they're all long-haired. Charlee is more medium than long.


----------



## swimkris (Jul 17, 2010)

So cute- they look like they have a lot of personality too!!


----------



## Rissa (Aug 1, 2010)

Awwww, I just love those pictures! Your cats are so good looking and cute!


----------



## lizaloo152 (Aug 18, 2010)

Aww! They are both gorgeous and look like great friends. I am getting a tabby soon to be with my new kitten and i hope they sleep together like yours.


----------



## Loves-her-girls (Jul 29, 2010)

Awww, they are so STUNNING! I love long-haired kitties, you have to brush and do a little more care but it so worth it. They both have lovely coats too!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

They really are lovely!


----------



## kitty13 (Jul 20, 2010)

They're beautiful! My cat Ripley had those spots on her belly and she had rippled stripes. When she came up to visit I'd say "did you bring all your spots with you?" and she'd roll over and show me.


----------



## koobe (Nov 8, 2009)

marie73 said:


> Thanks, yes, they're all long-haired. Charlee is more medium than long.


Cheetah is medium hair too, he is pretty good at grooming himself, so I do not need to do much work.


----------



## koobe (Nov 8, 2009)

swimkris said:


> So cute- they look like they have a lot of personality too!!


Yes, Panther is very very affectionate, he follows me like a dog. 
Cheetah is more cat like, he will come to me whenever he wants. I am glad I usually don't have to wait too long. Oh and he is a very picky eater.


----------



## koobe (Nov 8, 2009)

lizaloo152 said:


> Aww! They are both gorgeous and look like great friends. I am getting a tabby soon to be with my new kitten and i hope they sleep together like yours.


Getting another kitty is a very good idea. We planned to get one kitty first, and a black one, because they are usually last to get adopted. But Cheetah was in the same kitty condo with Panther, and he has been chasing Panther non stop. So we decided we want them both, even the shelter said they are not a bonded pair.

I hope you kitties will get alone very well.


----------



## koobe (Nov 8, 2009)

Loves-her-girls said:


> Awww, they are so STUNNING! I love long-haired kitties, you have to brush and do a little more care but it so worth it. They both have lovely coats too!


Thank you! Cheetah has very fine hair, but I think raw diet contributes to their soft coats. It feels so good when they rub their bodies on my face in the morning.


----------



## koobe (Nov 8, 2009)

kitty13 said:


> They're beautiful! My cat Ripley had those spots on her belly and she had rippled stripes. When she came up to visit I'd say "did you bring all your spots with you?" and she'd roll over and show me.


Man! Ripley is sooooooooo cute, she definitely wants to show off her spots.
I don't really "train" my cats, the only thing Panther knows is if I pad twice on the sofa/laps, he will jump on.

I heard that you have to teach your cats to meow and I do not, so they "talk" in their own way than meow.


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

Great cats but based on IMG_4847.jpg I think Cheetah is actually a tiny tiger cub.


----------



## CuteNCraze86 (Dec 29, 2007)

Cuuuuuuuuute  LOVE your signature picture


----------



## koobe (Nov 8, 2009)

Dave_ph said:


> Great cats but based on IMG_4847.jpg I think Cheetah is actually a tiny tiger cub.


Good point! We actually thought about naming Cheetah Tiger, but we sort of want them to sound similar at the end "tah" "ther".


----------



## koobe (Nov 8, 2009)

By the way, what do you think Cheetah is? I brought him out and people asked me if he is a Maine **** / Siberian.

Humane Society said he is domestic medium hair (of course).


----------



## candes (Sep 10, 2010)

Both your cats are super darling! But, OMG Cheetah looks like he could be part Maine ****.

Your Cheetah has a Brown classic mackeral pattern with spots. Is that pattern even common in domestics? Anyways, part MC or not, he is adorable. 

Here are a few things I have noticed about my MC. If yours is part MC, he may not have them all. Huge ears with long tufts of fur coming from them. (Cheetas huge MC like ears caught my attention first.) Teddy bearzs 4 month old back feet are a few inches longer than my full grown kitties. His front paws are so big they look like paddles. He has a black fishbone pattern down his spine. He weighed 6 pounds at 4 months. Eats nonstop, and races to any food opened or eaten in the house. His tail is as long as his body. His meow is a half air half meow. (Like a lion cub.) He trills all the time. And meows "I love you", everytime he sees my face. (Very talkative) He plays in my bathtub. He always has to be in the same room as people. Is calm around strangers, and even at the vet. A true pleasure to have around!

Almost forgot. He lays like a dog with his back feet behind him. I will include a pic so you can see what I mean. (He is 4 mths in that pic.)


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Your cats are so very beautiful!


----------



## MaloreyAnimal (Aug 28, 2008)

Lots of great pictures! Both of them are just beautiful, very nice.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Wow! What gorgeous kitties and obviously living the good life in your house.  Just beautiful.


----------



## Kelly0900 (Sep 13, 2010)

Aww now that pair is absolutely adorable! I LOVE THEM! Bushy tail ahhh!  Seriously they are the cutest pair to ever hit the internet, now to make lolcat filmings with VCR. Is nice! (Enough fooling, those cats are gorgeous)


----------



## koobe (Nov 8, 2009)

candes said:


> Both your cats are super darling! But, OMG Cheetah looks like he could be part Maine ****.
> 
> Your Cheetah has a Brown classic mackeral pattern with spots. Is that pattern even common in domestics? Anyways, part MC or not, he is adorable.
> 
> ...


Candes, Tebby Bear looks like a huge cat, I guess that is what MC are like. Now Cheetah is fully grown (1 yr 3 mos) and is 9 lbs. I know people said MCs takes as long as 3 year to become fully grown, but he has been keeping this weight for a few months. He is very friendly with strangers, he will let strangers hold him for a while before he runs away. He is nervous at the vet because he has been hospitalized, and he probably remembers it. He meows at the door a lot, and he loves ice cubes. He will rush to the fridge when we are getting ice. He has fur between his toes too. I think he looks like he has some MC in it, but we never know.


----------



## koobe (Nov 8, 2009)

October said:


> Wow! What gorgeous kitties and obviously living the good life in your house.  Just beautiful.


Yes October and all, they are really spoiled cats. They eat raw food, and we bought a freeze for their food only. They got a lot of toys, like da bird and turbo tracks.


----------



## koobe (Nov 8, 2009)

Kelly0900 said:


> Aww now that pair is absolutely adorable! I LOVE THEM! Bushy tail ahhh!  Seriously they are the cutest pair to ever hit the internet, now to make lolcat filmings with VCR. Is nice! (Enough fooling, those cats are gorgeous)



Kelly, I have some videos, I just have to figure out how to put them here. (I am in aviation too )


----------



## Queen (Nov 7, 2010)

*Aww*

They're so cute! I just want to hug them!


----------



## koobe (Nov 8, 2009)

*More pictures*

Showing his markings:









Not sure if I have posted this one:









All relaxed on my bed a few days ago









Panther stole a cake...and was eating it


----------



## koobe (Nov 8, 2009)

And if you like Cheetah......


----------

